#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Agitator design

## uday_p31

Can som1 provide a good book for mechanical design of agitators?


 I am looking at 
*determining the POWER-NUMBER for a given agitator and how the power-number varies with different factors such as the dia of agitator, distance between two impellers etc.
*determining shaft dia
*critical speed.

It would be great if som1 shares some XL spreadsheets or any software such as VISIMIX.

Thanks.See More: Agitator design

----------


## sumitmalhotra

do u have any book related to fans. i know u r talking about anchor impellers for pharma cuical industries

----------


## AnandV

agitator design calculation
-------------------------

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Qalander

Thanks AnandV
Best Regards
qalander

----------


## AnandV

Excel File for agitator design

----------


## Qalander

Thanks again
Qalander

----------


## uday_p31

u can visit **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for some more data.
but theres no complete data available for design of various impellers.

can som1 post EEUA handbook??

----------


## jigs36

Thanks to both member for agitator design.

Best Regards

----------


## gustavo280183

Someone have N&#250;mero 9 de E.E.U.A. handbook???
Please if any have it can post here, thanks!!!

----------


## shankargee

thanq very much

----------


## mkhurram79

superb
Thanks AnanDV

----------


## brahmhos

thanks Anand

----------


## mayman

Thanks brother

See More: Agitator design

----------


## eriyanto.edy

thanks my friends...

----------


## unni

thanks

----------


## Priyoyo

thank's a lot bro...

----------


## Budiana

Thanks anandv

----------


## HEDU

*Thanks AnandV
*

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot

----------


## jroman

Thanks, good information..!!!

JR

----------


## mgprasanna79

Dear anand,

can you tell us how to use this sheet ,thanks for your posting

----------


## yw2889

thanks

----------


## technicaldreamer

Thanx!

----------


## jtorero

How Can I calculate the vessel? Is there any code?

Can anybody Upload this: Agitator selection and design : E.E.U.A. handbook no. 9

----------


## uday_p31

I have found some more XL spreadsheets.!!!!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Agitator design

----------


## hariri

I cannot get your file.....please help.

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## d'First

I have the one,,
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alessio

Thanks brother!

----------


## larawks

> I have the one,,
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Do you have Agitator selection and design : E.E.U.A. handbook no. 9?

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear Uday,

Please upload again.

Thanks in advance,
Amit

----------

